# FEMA Links



## legion1202 (Aug 25, 2010)

My emt instructor gave me links to Free Fema certifications but I seemed to have lost the links when my computer crashed.. Does anyone have any idea what I am talking about and please pm me the links or share it with everyone?


----------



## MidwestFF (Aug 25, 2010)

You are looking for Emergency Management Institute Independent Study Program

At the moment the website appears to be down, most everyone will require

IS-100.a - Introduction to the Incident Command System

IS-200.a - ICS for Single Resources and Initial Action Incidents

IS-700.A - National Incident Management System (NIMS), An Introduction

IS-800.B - National Response Framework, An Introduction

Hope this helps, Each should be able to be done in a couple of hours or less.


----------



## legion1202 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks!!


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Aug 25, 2010)

Some tricks for those...

They are extremely repetitive, so if you take them altogether you should get through more quickly than if you spread them out.

In the first few pages of each one there will be a link to either a PDF or a page containing an overview of the entire course. Save this page, print it, or find a way to keep it open, because it contains the answers to every single question you will see at the end of the course. A simple ctrl+f search of the page will make the quiz quite easy.


----------



## medicRob (Aug 25, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Some tricks for those...
> 
> They are extremely repetitive, so if you take them altogether you should get through more quickly than if you spread them out.
> 
> In the first few pages of each one there will be a link to either a PDF or a page containing an overview of the entire course. Save this page, print it, or find a way to keep it open, because it contains the answers to every single question you will see at the end of the course. A simple ctrl+f search of the page will make the quiz quite easy.



I hated NIMS. Staging this, staging that, tag them red, tag them black...


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 26, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Some tricks for those...
> 
> They are extremely repetitive, so if you take them altogether you should get through more quickly than if you spread them out.
> 
> In the first few pages of each one there will be a link to either a PDF or a page containing an overview of the entire course. Save this page, print it, or find a way to keep it open, because it contains the answers to every single question you will see at the end of the course. A simple ctrl+f search of the page will make the quiz quite easy.



What's a ctrl+f search?  I've never heard of that.


----------



## angels.girl84 (Aug 26, 2010)

holding ctrl and F at the same time brings up your search box and allows you to find a particular word in a document or web page. 



abckidsmom said:


> What's a ctrl+f search?  I've never heard of that.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Aug 26, 2010)

abckidsmom said:


> What's a ctrl+f search?  I've never heard of that.



Fun little trick once you figure it out. Works everywhere too. Web browsers, office apps, etc...


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 26, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Fun little trick once you figure it out. Works everywhere too. Web browsers, office apps, etc...



Cool.  I wonder where I've been all this time?  Thanks!


----------



## gicts (Aug 27, 2010)

If you don't mind me asking, what is the benefit of taking those?


----------



## Aprz (Aug 28, 2010)

gicts said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what is the benefit of taking those?


Not significant in my opinion, not hard either, just having a standard way to handle large incidents that requires delegating a lot of resources and people. Y'know? Keep everyone on the same page.


----------



## gicts (Aug 28, 2010)

Aprz said:


> Not significant in my opinion, not hard either, just having a standard way to handle large incidents that requires delegating a lot of resources and people. Y'know? Keep everyone on the same page.



Gotcha. So it isn't like it is a requirement for some hirings, or their continuing ed's don't count towards our continuing ed hours? Bummer!


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 28, 2010)

gicts said:


> Gotcha. So it isn't like it is a requirement for some hirings, or their continuing ed's don't count towards our continuing ed hours? Bummer!



It's a requirement at a couple of places I know about.  Doesn't hurt to have 'em.


----------



## MidwestFF (Aug 28, 2010)

Most places will hire you without NIMS but will require you to get the basics done. This is one of the strings attached to alot of federal funding and grants now adays. When we send in grant requests we have to specifiy how many on the department have done the minimums, depending on rank. The more rank and responsibility you have the more classes such as ICS 300 and 400 that are an actual class you are required to have. Most grants specify a certain percentage for compliance though normally will have some leway for new people hired within the last 6 months, some grants that are competitive will look at the levels of compliance to determine who might get the award.


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2010)

MidwestFF said:


> You are looking for Emergency Management Institute Independent Study Program
> 
> At the moment the website appears to be down, most everyone will require
> 
> ...



I am assuming that most of you already know this but there is also a healthcare specific test/certificate. For example you can take IS-200.a or IS-200.hc or even both as I did. The method to my madness was that a healthcare/hospital-specific version of NIMS/ICS certification may give me an extra point or two in the industry. Just look for the tests, they are on the FEMA site, the questions are a little bit different especially in the 200-track but not too bad in the 100-track. You can also google up study guides from hospitals and medical centers that will pretty much spoon feed you what you need to know for the questions that are ever so slightly different.


----------

